# Hertz HX 250 D (orange)



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

pdfcast.org/pdf/hx-250-d

Specs are in that link. Can anyone tell me what box to put this in? It's in a 35.4 Liter box now sealed.


----------

